# Should I remove corals which got entrenched in the green polyp?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

montipora?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

derekc85 said:


> montipora?


I do not think so.

On the top, I think it is a button (probably I am wrong). It is the same what I havee in my tank on the right of the image.

In the middle it is a mushroom



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have star polyps and s hrooms going mad together. Actually I nearl yhave a shroom carpet...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> I have star polyps and s hrooms going mad together. Actually I nearl yhave a shroom carpet...


is it good or bad? 

I have sense of humor, but can not get this one due to the my English 
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Both mushrooms and star polyps are invasive. The mushroom may survive, but they are nearly impossible to extract (any tissues left over will float around inside your tank and multiply).

Good or bad it's up to you. If you like them, keep them. If you don't, try to remove them.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

conix67 said:


> Both mushrooms and star polyps are invasive. The mushroom may survive, but they are nearly impossible to extract (any tissues left over will float around inside your tank and multiply).
> 
> Good or bad it's up to you. If you like them, keep them. If you don't, try to remove them.


Thanks conix

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

this is true, I am trying to do some minor mushroom control and they are like "WE LOVE IT HERE!!!!"

I likely will sell or trade off my mushroom colonies when I go to my 25 gallon


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

i think it looks like a red mushroom...but its hard to be sure, since its so small still. a lot of corals make toxins or shed mucus and are able to keep GSP away from growing over them.
keep us updated on how it survives in the GSP field of grass 
and i would suggest you move them higher up in the tank. they would really enjoy more light and flow


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ozi said:


> i think it looks like a red mushroom...but its hard to be sure, since its so small still. a lot of corals make toxins or shed mucus and are able to keep GSP away from growing over them.
> keep us updated on how it survives in the GSP field of grass
> and i would suggest you move them higher up in the tank. they would really enjoy more light and flow


Thanks OZI.

I am planning to move in april to the 80G, and trying to avoid moving anyting in the tank for now. I rearanged them 3 times as result of catching fishes. It is enogh

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

